# My cannon props....



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That skellie in the last picture looks like he is having a great time. The cannons are terrific!


----------



## Jswift (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats gotta be one of the coolest home made pirate cannons I ever seen. good stuff. Cant wait to see the new upgarde on those cannons for next year.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Terra said:


> That skellie in the last picture looks like he is having a great time. The cannons are terrific!


That is a half torso skeleton and he fit perfectly on the back of the cannon!



Jswift said:


> Thats gotta be one of the coolest home made pirate cannons I ever seen. good stuff. Cant wait to see the new upgarde on those cannons for next year.


Thanks! I got the most comments on my cannons from all the visitors that came by. Many wanted to know if they were real or not, so I thought that was a pretty good compliment. The cannons were a lot of fun to make and took me about a week to complete them both. I am working on plans to add an air tank and a smoke chamber to them so they will shoot out a large blast of compressed air and smoke. I will let you know how that goes......

Mick


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

I've wanted to add cannons to our display for a while now. Thanks for the inspirational post!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

*Cool!*

I like those cannons, they do look real good and should be easy to add compressed air and some fog. 

I actually made my small ones from a 8" x 48" tall concrete sonotube.
Cannon Picture - 1

Cannon Picture - 2

I might actually make 1 or 2 larger ones for next year.

Thanks for sharing mic214 .... nice job!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Great improvisation for a cannon prop! I made mine last year out of sonotube like aSmarterU did and got a nice result. However I will be refinishing it this year to look rougher, like his. I will also be adding wheels so it looks more authentic. The skeleton pirate was a great touch, I like!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*update?*

Any new pics on the upgrades?



One eyed Mick said:


> That is a half torso skeleton and he fit perfectly on the back of the cannon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anthony Shortland (Oct 31, 2011)

Avast there One-Eyed Mick!

Just wanted to thank you for posting this design. We just made a couple of our own for a school play: http://gallery.me.com/anthony.shortland#100135 ... worked brilliantly well!

You'll see we used 1x6 to keep the weight down, and found locking castor wheels to make them mobile on-stage. The total cost was $244 ... but we one-stop-shopped at Home Depot so could probably do better on the costs.

Anthony Shortland,
Mountain View, CA.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

How much do they weigh? 

I am sure storing them might take up some room. I've wanted to do a pirate theme for a while now and I am thinking maybe next year I can do a few pirate props. 

The cannons look great!


----------



## Anthony Shortland (Oct 31, 2011)

No more than 20-25lbs each.


----------

